# Wirehaired Pointing Griffon?



## hayseed_theology (Oct 1, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody on here owned one of these or is familiar with the breed.  I've been researching dogs for a while, and I'm really interested in this breed.  The dog would mostly be used for retrieving, but I would like a dog suited for upland hunting as well.  After reading up on them, I am very impressed with the breeding program that The Wirehaired Pointing Griffon Club of America has.  www.wpgca.org/

Honestly though, I've never seen one of these dogs in real life.  Just curious if anybody has an experience with them.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 1, 2010)

I've never heard of this breed before.
They look like longer haired German Shorthiar Pointers to me. Looks like an awesome pet


----------



## maker4life (Oct 1, 2010)

The German Wirehaired Pointer is very similar and I would imagine you'd get one a lot cheaper . The griffons are a fairly rare breed which can drive the price way up .

http://www.gwpca.com/


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 2, 2010)

maker4life said:


> The German Wirehaired Pointer is very similar and I would imagine you'd get one a lot cheaper . The griffons are a fairly rare breed which can drive the price way up .
> 
> http://www.gwpca.com/



I have certainly considered the GWP.  Honestly, I think a GSP is the best looking dog in the world.  I also think the GWP looks good.  As I understand it, the GSP and GWP are very close breeds(obviously).  I have not been around a GSP that I would want to own.  They have, for the most part, been ill mannered and difficult to control.  I know there are excellent specimens out there, but I have been a bit overwhelmed by the number of underwhelming dogs I've seen.

I know with any breed there are a lot of bad ones out there, and you have to really do your homework to make sure you get a good one.  This is why I am so impressed with the WPGCA breeding program.  They do the same things that AKC and UKC are intended to do, but they do a much better job of implementing it.  I have emailed the WPGCA to see about the average cost of a puppy, because supposedly, the cost of the puppy is only meant to cover the cost of breeding and the first few weeks of care.

I appreciate the suggestions though.  I am still open to a GWP or GSP, but I'm really leaning towards the griffon at this point.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 2, 2010)

Just don't be suprised to see a contract requiring HT if you get one of those pups .


----------



## Nitro (Oct 2, 2010)

I will be in WA Quail hunting over a brace of Griffons Friday and Saturday. I will post up photos.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 2, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Just don't be surprised to see a contract requiring HT if you get one of those pups .



According to their program, there are two required hunt tests at certain ages.  I'm cool with that.  Honestly, I appreciate the amount of oversight they exercise.  I think it's good for the breed.

I admit that this stuff is pretty new to me.  I've never owned a dog that I've paid more than $25 for, but I'm not just looking for a family pet this time.  I wanna do this right and make sure I get a top notch dog, and if I have to jump through a few hoops to do that, then I think I'm up for it.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 2, 2010)

Nitro said:


> I will be in WA Quail hunting over a brace of Griffons Friday and Saturday. I will post up photos.



Man, I'd love to hear what you think of them after that.  Also, if you catch the name of the kennel that they came from I would be interested in that.  Thanks.  And good luck!!!


----------



## maker4life (Oct 2, 2010)

Just know that hunt tests aren't a one time deal . It's a series of tests and each test will cost you an entry fee . Not trying to sway you or anything just trying to help . 

Always good to have another bird dogger !


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 2, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Just know that hunt tests aren't a one time deal . It's a series of tests and each test will cost you an entry fee . Not trying to sway you or anything just trying to help .
> 
> Always good to have another bird dogger !



No, I appreciate it.  Like I said, this hunt test/field trial,  pedigree, etc. stuff is new to me.  I appreciate any advice.


----------



## UGA hunter (Oct 3, 2010)

Check out the Deutsch Drahthaar and Kurzhaar as well as the Pudelpointer. All of these dogs are going to be high priced but are strictly bred like the Griffons you have been looking at. The DD is essentially the GWP and the DK is essentially the GSP.


----------



## Sling (Oct 3, 2010)

Wouldn't trade my GWP for anything.  She's almost 2 and  left for Prep School yesterday.  I'll let you know by Thanksgiving but I don't think I'll change my mind.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 3, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> Man, I'd love to hear what you think of them after that.  Also, if you catch the name of the kennel that they came from I would be interested in that.  Thanks.  And good luck!!!



I have hunted over these dogs before. They are jam up. 

I believe that they are from Dick Chapman's in Idaho. I will find out for sure.

Dandy dogs to be certain.


----------



## bwood2006 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hayseed Theology I have a Deutsch Drahthaar myself.  They are great dogs.  Mine is only 11 months old but at nine months performed flawlessly on the dove field this year.  Several labs were there and the first question was what kind of dog is that.  Not dishing anyone that owns a gwp but they call their dogs the same thing as a a Drahthaar but they are very far from the same, mainly because of the high breeding standards associated with the Drahthaars.  Just look them them up here is one of the best web sites with a lot of good information.

http://www.vdd-gna.org/


----------



## maker4life (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 29, 2010)

BTT; any more opinions?


----------



## gtrman (Dec 1, 2010)

Griffons are AWESOME dogs...I don't have one, but hold them in HIGH esteem with DDs, DKs, and CERTAIN lines of GWPs and GSPs.  They definitely all have their merits and drawbacks, but I am sure owners of each see no flaws ...including myself.  I had my 10 month old GSP on the dove field this season, he picked up 76 birds (he was doing the retrieving honors on an NWTF Wheelin' Sportsman hunt), retrieved each flawlessly to hand, also flawless on early geese at 10 months old...had his SHR before age one, and at 11 months was one pass short of an HR title.  AND have already hunted him with the older dogs on quail (he duck hunted with me earlier that morning), making a duck hunt in LA this weekend, TX quail and duck in late December.  He is a perfect gentleman in the blind, field or house....Enough about a dog you don't want....the Griffons would do every bit of this.  They are great dogs, you would not be disappointed in one, I am sure.

Check out the versatiledogs.com website, there should be some more info and a forum there where you can discuss it with a lot more Griffon owners.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 1, 2010)

gtrman said:


> Griffons are AWESOME dogs...I don't have one, but hold them in HIGH esteem with DDs, DKs, and CERTAIN lines of GWPs and GSPs.  They definitely all have their merits and drawbacks, but I am sure owners of each see no flaws ...including myself.  I had my 10 month old GSP on the dove field this season, he picked up 76 birds (he was doing the retrieving honors on an NWTF Wheelin' Sportsman hunt), retrieved each flawlessly to hand, also flawless on early geese at 10 months old...had his SHR before age one, and at 11 months was one pass short of an HR title.  AND have already hunted him with the older dogs on quail (he duck hunted with me earlier that morning), making a duck hunt in LA this weekend, TX quail and duck in late December.  He is a perfect gentleman in the blind, field or house....Enough about a dog you don't want....the Griffons would do every bit of this.  They are great dogs, you would not be disappointed in one, I am sure.
> 
> Check out the versatiledogs.com website, there should be some more info and a forum there where you can discuss it with a lot more Griffon owners.



Definitely sounds like you've got a jam-up bird dog.  You say "CERTAIN lines of GWPs and GSPs," could you educate me on that a little?  What led you to choose your particular pup?  Like I said, I think GSPs are handsome dogs and wanted on for years; I've just been turned off by the ones I've encountered.  I'm still open to the GSP or GWP, but I have been leaning heavily towards the WPG.


----------



## gtrman (Dec 2, 2010)

I am by no means some professional or super educated...this is my amateur opinion.

I found my dog while looking for a DK.  I was honestly a little afraid of a DD or GWP ONLY due to the fact that I had heard of them having such a high prey drive (this is a GOOD thing!), they could be a little testy and non-kid friendly.  A little disclaimer however, I have seen my boys with a breeder and trainer friend's GWP (awesome bird dog), and he was the easiest going dog you could meet...so much for that opinion.  I really don't know much about DDs or GWPs as you can see...

Anyway, I was looking for a DK, only to find that most of the breeders I found ONLY wanted their dogs in a hunt test home.  Meaning, unless I were to hunt test them along with my normal hunting, I was not in line for the next pup from the litter.  I was unsure if I was going to hunt test...it was expensive and very time consuming.  

I then began looking at GSP lines that were NAVHDA tested heavy...dogs that had the most NA prize 1, UT prize 1, and VC dogs in the 4 generation pedigree were at the front of my list, due to all the versatile water, tracking, and field tests they had to excel at to attain these prize 1s.  Well, I found my dog, with almost EVERY dog in the pedigree having prize 1 NA, UT and their VC.  I bought him, after grilling the breeder (now a good friend) telling her exactly what I wanted and expected from performance to personality and attitude.  She did the perfect job matching me with what I wanted.

I currently have 2 other female GSPs (and 1 English) and have had as many as 13 at once with the litter we had...and 2 other adult males at one time.  I have NEVER had one that acted like this dude.  My girls are high energy, bolt out of the pen like they have a clock spring in their rear...they are field trial dogs.  They run as big as the English I have, they just use their nose a little different.  One of them will sneak up on a puddle to get a drink, the other likes water ok...not her favorite, and difficult at best with it.  Those dogs have alot of FC dogs in their pedigree, not one of them a NAVHDA tested dog.  They have some German dogs, but that is waaaay back.  They are more field trial bred...not NAVDHA hunt tested bred.  I just see over and over that there are vast differences in my new pup and these 2.  They even look different.  My 2 girls look a lot like an English.  The new pup looks like a hound/chocolate lab/pointer...

I too was turned off at the idea of another GSP to retrieve my ducks.  I thought there was no way I would be lucky enough to find one to sit still in a blind, and not act crazy and nervous half the time.  BUT, the dogs I looked at were all duck hunted and upland hunted a lot.  The parents all had a nice calm demeanor.  I had to look a lot, and question a lot, and finally go far away to get him, but he is every bit worth it.  I wouldn't take (for my needs) 10 of my other GSPs for him.  I hunted dove once with my older girl this season and dang near died wanting my pup back...she was too whiny and not still enough in the blind.  I have never had that problem with pup...at one year old now.  I can see where you are coming from with a dog like her not being what you want...I have grown to find she is not what I want (for hunting all things; she is awesome in the field) for every season either.  And I have dove, quail, duck, tracked deer and found them, pheasant, chukar, grouse, and tracked and found a wounded turkey with her...she even caught it.  

The new pup is leaps and bounds ahead of her...but it was a lot of work finding him.  Most DDs and DKs and Griffons I believe are too...I just don't have one.  I think you would be happy with any one of them, but I would CAREFULLY research which lineage my GSP was from, otherwise you can end up with something you won't be 100% satisfied with, and I don't think from reading what you want that all GSPs will fit the bill.  I DO think most Griffons or DDs or DKs will...but even then you have Pudelpointers, Braques and other versatile dogs that will fit the bill also.  

The Griffons I have seen I wouldn't hold up there with my 2 female GSPs like I said...I would hold them HIGHER...because I think the Griffons (again, for what I think you want, and what I wanted) are better at being versatile than they are.  The Griffons are just very versatile dogs...AND, you have the novelty of going to most places to hunt or test, and having folks go....what IS that dog?!!!  It's pretty cool to be at hunt tests with my shorthair and have lab owners look at me like I am crazy when I say I am going to run a shorthair with their labs.  He has been pretty good so far....he is still just a baby, but has proven to be everything I wanted him to, learning quickly and shifting gears from house to field to water just as quickly.

Good luck with your search.  Again, look at versatiledogs.com.  A TON of good info and forum reads there...and a pile of folks that know a TON more than I do....I am pretty green at this, anyone who reads this will see, I think.  My one dog is just one man's simple, uneducated opinion.  Take it for that, and research till you are happy and comfortable with what YOU want.


----------



## ericm40 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a 2 year old Deutsch Drahthaar and couldn't be happier. He was very easy to train, soft-mouthed, and loves to hunt. He will point, flush, hold to shot, retrieve, track and I specialize in ducks. I got him from Shelby Kervinshof http://vomkervinshof.com/concrete/index.php


----------



## silvertitan (Dec 9, 2010)

*Gwp*

Google Wilson Wires. Ron Wilson in Dallas has some jam up GWP's.


----------

